

Don't Make the Demo Look Done (2006) - paulgerhardt
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2006/12/dont_make_the_d.html

======
DTrejo
For anyone who saw that the fuzzy link in the article was broken:

<http://www.ai.uga.edu/mc/WriteThinkLearn.pdf> (I think this is right)

and here is the wayback machine bookmarklet to make your life easier :)

<http://www.gyford.com/misc/wayback.html>

